# Cinemax deal if you sign up for autopay?



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

I just noticed this deal posted to the slickdeals forums:

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=692260

Allegedly, if you sign up for automatic payment, you can get a year of Cinemax for free, and some folks are saying they got credit even if they signed up for autopay before this promotion. However, I can't find any info about this promotion elsewhere, and I didn't find any recent topics about this in a search. I'm at work now and can't call CS, but I figured folks here might be interested in this info.

*UPDATE: I just called on my break, and it's actually *two years* of Cinemax free for $0.01 per year (auto renews for a pennty after a year.) The CSR had to call another dept, but everything went through, and I'm getting 24 months of Cinemax for 2 cents. Pretty sweet deal, and I definitely don't mind saving a few trees in the process.*


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

I signed up also. 12 cents a year for Max... not bad. I wonder how they are able to affer this. Does paper billing cost them that much?

I've been on autopay for years and I don't even open my paper bill (I view it online) so this was a no brainer.

-JB


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jrb531 said:


> I signed up also. 12 cents a year for Max... not bad. I wonder how they are able to affer this. Does paper billing cost them that much?
> 
> I've been on autopay for years and I don't even open my paper bill (I view it online) so this was a no brainer.
> 
> -JB


I thought the offer was $.01/year. For what CineMax has to offer, $.12/year may be a bit high.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> I thought the offer was $.01/year. For what CineMax has to offer, $.12/year may be a bit high.


I thought it was 1 cent a month but I'll going to call back and talk to India again and see if I can save 11 cents 

-JB


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

Perhaps the "After Hours" fare will make it worth 11 extra cents?


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

This works. I already had paperless billing with autopay and I still got the promotion. Hell, even if I only watch one movie over the span of two years its worth 2 cents.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tonycpsu said:


> I just noticed this deal posted to the slickdeals forums:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=692260
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. CCAP and paperless billing. Not a bad deal.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I had started a thread on this last week and no one seemed to be able to get it. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111929
Sounds like the CSRs finally have the info. Interesting that they told me it was for 3 months when I got it. I was already on autopay so now I am getting both Cinemax and Starz for free although Starz requires sending for a rebate after 3 months.

..Doyle


----------



## skizer (May 16, 2004)

Tried it before and they had no idea of what I was talking about, but today it worked!!

Thanks!!


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> I had started a thread on this last week and no one seemed to be able to get it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111929
> Sounds like the CSRs finally have the info. Interesting that they told me it was for 3 months when I got it. I was already on autopay so now I am getting both Cinemax and Starz for free although Starz requires sending for a rebate after 3 months.
> 
> ..Doyle


According to the CSR I spoke to, it's two different deals. They have the 3 mo free, but separately, if you switch to paper statements, they have the full year for a penny, and auto-renewal for a second year for another penny. She didn't mention the latter until I specifically asked about it, and she had to transfer me to another rep to get it done.

It seems silly to do it that way, but that's how the promotion apparently works, and I'll hold them to that.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> I had started a thread on this last week and no one seemed to be able to get it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111929
> Sounds like the CSRs finally have the info. Interesting that they told me it was for 3 months when I got it. I was already on autopay so now I am getting both Cinemax and Starz for free although Starz requires sending for a rebate after 3 months.
> 
> ..Doyle


When I did the on-line chat, this was the offer I was given. I called a CSR and they signed me up for the 24 month deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok. Will have to try this tomorrow. Who could pass it up.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

tonycpsu said:


> According to the CSR I spoke to, it's two different deals. They have the 3 mo free, but separately, if you switch to paper statements, they have the full year for a penny, and auto-renewal for a second year for another penny. She didn't mention the latter until I specifically asked about it, and she had to transfer me to another rep to get it done.
> 
> It seems silly to do it that way, but that's how the promotion apparently works, and I'll hold them to that.


but separately, if you switch* FROM* paper statements, they have the full year for a penny, and auto-renewal for a second year for another penny.


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

dennispap said:


> but separately, if you switch* FROM* paper statements, they have the full year for a penny, and auto-renewal for a second year for another penny.


Yeah, I meant to say "paperless" statements instead of "paper" statements.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I called today and asked about it. The CSR had to investigate, but then found it and gave it to me! Why don't they advertise these things?


----------



## thesmith77 (Dec 17, 2007)

Signed up for this deal last night. .01 for a year is a good deal. Had to transfer me to 2 csr's to get it done though.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I called yesterday to get my 3 month Cinemax deal switched to the 1 year penny deal. I got a CSR in West Virginia. He initially had difficulty because one of the penny deal requirements was to not have had cinemax in the last 3 months. He finally was able to cancel my 3 month deal and setup the penny deal. Later last night, my Cinemax channels all went red and dropped out. I called and got a CSR in New Jersey. Not sure what happened but he got it all turned back on and confirmed it was a one penny deal. 

..Doyle


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice! Too bad they couldn't do this with HBO or the HD package.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I called and signed up for auto pay/paperless billing and upgraded to the top 200/dvr advantage plus cinemax for a penny. I'm also currently getting HD free for six months since I just upgraded my reciever.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I did this on two of my accounts today , one for my parents with the dvr advantage plan for top 250 & my aunts account, with just locals and encore pack. This is a nice Christmas present for my parents and aunt who are both acting like it cost them $$ for the air they breath. Even my dad couldn't object to 12 cents a year. 

The csr told me the catch was that you had to have credit card auto pay and paperless billing and the deal would automatically renew each year for 3 years unless I changed my movie pack subscription or missed my payments by not updating my credit card autopay on time.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anybody already with AutoPay (DVR Advantage) got this to work?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Has anybody already with AutoPay (DVR Advantage) got this to work?


Yes. Just added the paperless billing.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Signed up this morning and the CSR said it required autopay and paperless billing for the next 3 years. I didnt have either. She said I would get Cinemax for the next 3 yrs at a penny a year. I repeated to make sure I heard right and it was 3 years for 3 cents. Cant beat that deal.


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

Count me in, no problems!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The first call was a glitch because the csr in India or somewhere said there was too much static. The second call got someone in the US. He had to transfer me to a csr in India or somewhere who was very pleasant, clear and concise. She indicated it was a year for a penny, that I was eligible because I had not had Cinemax in the last six months and that we had autopay with paperless billing. Seemed to go very well. But of course I did get the 10-15 minutes routine to get the receivers activated and its been over 2 hours. Who knows where I am in the queue or whether I'll have to followup.

_Well now its been 12 hours and the Cinemax hasn't been activated. Probably going to be another phone call. Sigh...._

_*Called technical support this next morning. Got to the rep unusually fast (she was in USA). Pulled up my account, said it had a note on it that I wanted the Cinemax for a penny, showed paperless was added, but shows no activation. "I'm terribly sorry about that, let me activate it right now." Typing in background. Ok, you should be getting Cinemax within three to five minutes. She then read what apparently is a disclosure that no one had yet read to me: Good for 2 years for a penny a year; cannot be combined with any other package; if I drop autopay or paperless, will lose the deal. All three boxes were activated within three minutes.*_:grin:


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I was already on autopay and still receiving a paper copy of the bill. Switched to paperless and no problems with getting signed up. 3 years is hard to believe. Who is paying Cinemax? It has to cost something to do this. Doesn't seem that the savings of paperless would be enough to cover it.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> I was already on autopay and still receiving a paper copy of the bill. Switched to paperless and no problems with getting signed up. 3 years is hard to believe. Who is paying Cinemax? It has to cost something to do this. Doesn't seem that the savings of paperless would be enough to cover it.


Do you get the savings if you have the everything pack??


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> Has anybody already with AutoPay (DVR Advantage) got this to work?


 I just posted above you that I did this with my parents account with dvr advantage for the top 250. The bill went up one penny more for next month's bill.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Do you get the savings if you have the everything pack??


NO, it is already in AEP- so no discount. I asked TWICE ,to two different csrs. They said that you could only add Cinemax for one cent, if you had no other premium movie packs in the last 6 months. Well neither my parent's account or my Aunt's had premium movie packs in the last 6 months , so it was added for one cent more per month for 3 years -as long as I maintain auto credit card pay and paperless billing. It is supposed to renew each year on its own.


----------



## EARTH2JUPITER (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello! Everyone,

Glad Dish Network is offering a nice deal on Cinemax with autopay for you!

I called my provider (DirecTV) and was offered free DVR service and $10.00 off my program package, so deals are around if one asks, and without autopay!


----------



## skizer (May 16, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> They said that you could only add Cinemax for one cent, if you had no other premium movie packs in the last 6 months.


That's odd as I currently have Starz and just recently did the free 3 months of Showtime and they gave it to me without any problems.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Already had auto-pay and paperless billing, got it in about 5 min on a chat session with Dish.

Looks like when it is over you just cancel out with no $5 downgrade penalty either. I kept the text of the chat just in case.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

tomcrown1 said:


> Do you get the savings if you have the everything pack??





Mike D-CO5 said:


> NO, it is already in AEP- so no discount. I asked TWICE ,to two different csrs. They said that you could only add Cinemax for one cent, if you had no other premium movie packs in the last 6 months. Well neither my parent's account or my Aunt's had premium movie packs in the last 6 months , so it was added for one cent more per month for 3 years -as long as I maintain auto credit card pay and paperless billing. It is supposed to renew each year on its own.


I have the everything pack and when I called to get the savings, the CSR said "Oh, I see you already have Cinemax." I said yes and asked if that would be a problem. He put me on hold, came back and then said it wouldn't be a problem. So I hope he's right. I'll have to call back and see if I'm getting the penny deal or not.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i also signed up over the live chat. it was easy and gave me another hd channel to watch


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

rey_1178 said:


> i also signed up over the live chat. it was easy and gave me another hd channel to watch


+1

The only reason I found this deal attractive was due to the extra HD channel.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

MLBurks said:


> I have the everything pack and when I called to get the savings, the CSR said "Oh, I see you already have Cinemax." I said yes and asked if that would be a problem. He put me on hold, came back and then said it wouldn't be a problem. So I hope he's right. I'll have to call back and see if I'm getting the penny deal or not.


 If you do get it for a penny let me know and I will try csr roulette once more until I can get it too. Or I will email the [email protected] and ask them.


----------



## churoval (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got it through the online chat. 2 years, 1 penny each year. The only requirements I was told were that I must have autopay and paperless statements (I already had autopay and paperless statements) and I couldn't currently have Cinemax or have had it in the past 6 months.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I did this on two of my accounts today , one for my parents with the dvr advantage plan for top 250 & my aunts account, with just locals and encore pack. This is a nice Christmas present for my parents and aunt who are both acting like it cost them $$ for the air they breath. Even my dad couldn't object to 12 cents a year.
> 
> The csr told me the catch was that you had to have credit card auto pay and paperless billing and the deal would automatically renew each year for 3 years unless I changed my movie pack subscription or missed my payments by not updating my credit card autopay on time.


When i called they told me 1c per year, not per month. Not that it is a big difference, but your parents should be able to breathe even better on 1 penny per year


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

They're not pulling a fast one and extending commitments or anything are they?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Called and received Deal in 1 minute. When I got off phone, Cinemax was already activated:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Gilitar said:


> +1
> 
> The only reason I found this deal attractive was due to the extra HD channel.


yes true. that was my reason also


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> They're not pulling a fast one and extending commitments or anything are they?


No. no contracts no hidden fees.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Just signed up over a chat session. 2 years of Cinemax for 2 cents.


----------



## GHWisc (Feb 8, 2007)

I signed up last night. I have 2 years. CSR told me that as long as I continue autopay and paperless billing it would stay at .01 per month. I'm not sure if there is a limit. He said that if I would ever cancel either of those programs prior to canceling the Cinemax I would be billed for all of the past monthly Cinemax charges from day one. He said that if I need to cancel the autopay or paperless billing I should be sure that I cancel Cinemax first. Then it would be safe to cancel any of the other two programs. Try to remember that in two years :0


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

dennispap said:


> When i called they told me 1c per year, not per month. Not that it is a big difference, but your parents should be able to breathe even better on 1 penny per year


 You know everytime you speak to one of the foreign csrs you get a different explanation. I called twice and heard it explained two different ways. Either way it is cheap. I can afford 1 cent extra every month to get free programming and even better if it is only 1 cent total.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tonycpsu said:


> Yeah, I meant to say "paperless" statements instead of "paper" statements.


I just E-mailed [email protected] to get this deal.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

any idea when this offer expires?
I mean can it be ordered in Jan or Feb?
my wife's got my dvr loaded for now. 
(she will need to watch a bunch shows to make room for extra movies)


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

retiredTech said:


> any idea when this offer expires?
> I mean can it be ordered in Jan or Feb?
> my wife's got my dvr loaded for now.
> (she will need to watch a bunch shows to make room for extra movies)


"Accidentally" delete a few shows. 

Why does your dvr need to have space available anyway?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

retiredTech said:


> any idea when this offer expires?
> I mean can it be ordered in Jan or Feb?
> my wife's got my dvr loaded for now.
> (she will need to watch a bunch shows to make room for extra movies)


Part of the reason I went to HD and a 722 with an external hard drive.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> I have the everything pack and when I called to get the savings, the CSR said "Oh, I see you already have Cinemax." I said yes and asked if that would be a problem. He put me on hold, came back and then said it wouldn't be a problem. So I hope he's right. I'll have to call back and see if I'm getting the penny deal or not.


I called twice, I have AEP, which included Cinemax. And twice, I have been DENIED!!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

585960 said:


> I called twice, I have AEP, which included Cinemax. And twice, I have been DENIED!!


You already have Cinemax? I don't understand. What are you being denied?


----------



## JHam (May 20, 2007)

I get Dish through CenturyTel in a bundle deal. Has anyone tried to get this offer in a similar situation? My bill is from CenturyTel, maybe dish can send them a paperless bill?:grin:


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> Just signed up over a chat session. 2 years of Cinemax for 2 cents.


As of last night at 8pm, Cinemax was not turned on. It didn't show up on my account until this morning, but I'm not home to check if it's been turned on...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Taco Lover said:


> As of last night at 8pm, Cinemax was not turned on. It didn't show up on my account until this morning, but I'm not home to check if it's been turned on...


I'm sorry I did these as an edit to my earlier post, but I had to call technical support:


phrelin said:


> _Well now its been 12 hours and the Cinemax hasn't been activated. Probably going to be another phone call. Sigh...._
> 
> _*Called technical support this next morning. Got to the rep unusually fast (she was in USA). Pulled up my account, said it had a note on it that I wanted the Cinemax for a penny, showed paperless was added, but shows no activation. "I'm terribly sorry about that, let me activate it right now." Typing in background. Ok, you should be getting Cinemax within three to five minutes. She then read what apparently is a disclosure that no one had yet read to me: Good for 2 years for a penny a year; cannot be combined with any other package; if I drop autopay or paperless, will lose the deal. All three boxes were activated within three minutes.*_:grin:


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

I just signed up (via live chat) and the CSR said the promotion will autorenew next year for an extra year for another cent. So two years of Cinemax for 2 cents....nice


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

A guy would be foolish to pass this up. I signed up just now in an online chat.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Superman Returns in HD? Nice.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Count me in getting the service via chat session. I was already on Autopay so no biggie for me. I get an email every month telling me my Dish Statement is available online anyway.

Cinemax came on in about 5 minutes...


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

FYI
If you want to use live chat to get this, 
you need use phone/or dish account online to activate credit card auto pay, first.
live chat can't activate credit card auto pay.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

I just added it via chat. I already had autopay and paperless billing. Cool beans.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

phrelin said:


> The first call was a glitch because the csr in India or somewhere said there was too much static. The second call got someone in the US. He had to transfer me to a csr in India or somewhere who was very pleasant, clear and concise. She indicated it was a year for a penny, that I was eligible because I had not had Cinemax in the last six months and that we had autopay with paperless billing. Seemed to go very well. But of course I did get the 10-15 minutes routine to get the receivers activated and its been over 2 hours. Who knows where I am in the queue or whether I'll have to followup.
> 
> _Well now its been 12 hours and the Cinemax hasn't been activated. Probably going to be another phone call. Sigh...._
> 
> _*Called technical support this next morning. Got to the rep unusually fast (she was in USA). Pulled up my account, said it had a note on it that I wanted the Cinemax for a penny, showed paperless was added, but shows no activation. "I'm terribly sorry about that, let me activate it right now." Typing in background. Ok, you should be getting Cinemax within three to five minutes. She then read what apparently is a disclosure that no one had yet read to me: Good for 2 years for a penny a year; cannot be combined with any other package; if I drop autopay or paperless, will lose the deal. All three boxes were activated within three minutes.*_:grin:


You guys are more trusting in DISH than I am. They have never gotten my bill straight. I can't sign up for autopay due to their terrible customer service and the many problems in the past with my bill!


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

racton1 said:


> You guys are more trusting in DISH than I am. They have never gotten my bill straight. I can't sign up for autopay due to their terrible customer service and the many problems in the past with my bill!


I agree 100%. I never sign up for auto-pay on any type of service.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I have never had a issue with auto pay but I have a excellent credit score. Maybe some have issues because they have "maxed" out there credit cards. Good Credit, pay your bills and enjoy Cinemax for 2 cents. 

P.S. I stayed in a Holiday Innn Express last night also. (But my Credit score is above 99% above the norm and I do pay my bills on time!)


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

smackman said:


> I have never had a issue with auto pay but I have a excellent credit score. Maybe some have issues because they have "maxed" out there credit cards. Good Credit, pay your bills and enjoy Cinemax for 2 cents.
> 
> P.S. I stayed in a Holiday Innn Express last night also. (But my Credit score is above 99% above the norm and I do pay my bills on time!)


i agree with you totally


----------



## starcrossedpimp (Dec 2, 2006)

i tried doing this, was told that i couldnt sign up for it because i already had autopay signed up with my dvr advantage plan, but i read here on how tons of people have signed up in the same situation. WOuld it possible be an issue if i was part of an MDU account??


----------



## starcrossedpimp (Dec 2, 2006)

hmm called and got a different csr and i got the deal, weird. lol


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

starcrossedpimp said:


> hmm called and got a different csr and i got the deal, weird. lol


Weird? Not at all. That's usually the way things get done. CSR roulette.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

smackman said:


> I have never had a issue with auto pay but I have a excellent credit score. Maybe some have issues because they have "maxed" out there credit cards. Good Credit, pay your bills and enjoy Cinemax for 2 cents.
> 
> P.S. I stayed in a Holiday Innn Express last night also. (But my Credit score is above 99% above the norm and I do pay my bills on time!)


I pay my bills on time too. That is not the issue. Its trusting DISH to use my credit card at all with autopay! Right now on their website, they have me owing 2 different amounts of money, depending on which part of my bill that I look at. They also have me down as having 2 receivers when I turned in the 625 for the VIP722!

When I first signed up, they charged my credit card twice for installation and charged me for the free premium channels. I have spent way too much time getting that straightened out.

I only deal with a guy from Echostar now and completely bypass the regular customer support.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

racton1 said:


> I pay my bills on time too. That is not the issue. Its trusting DISH to use my credit card at all with autopay! Right now on their website, they have me owing 2 different amounts of money, depending on which part of my bill that I look at. They also have me down as having 2 receivers when I turned in the 625 for the VIP722!
> 
> When I first signed up, they charged my credit card twice for installation and charged me for the free premium channels. I have spent way too much time getting that straightened out.
> 
> I only deal with a guy from Echostar now and completely bypass the regular customer support.


Never had a issue with Autopay or with Dish payments. I will admit CSR can be difficult at times to deal with but its always worked out Great for me.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

My bill has been fine with AUto credit card pay and I have 3 different accounts with DISH; mine,mom & dad, aunt. I 've been with DISH for 11 years next month on the 18th. I also have paperless billing -saves me space in my files and saves a tree. I can view at any time my bill online once it is available with no problems.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I've used CCAP since it was first offered. Never had a problem and always view my bill on line. I've had a few questions regarding some credits and charges at times but have never been overcharged or anything like that.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

smackman said:


> Never had a issue with Autopay or with Dish payments. I will admit CSR can be difficult at times to deal with but its always worked out Great for me.


I am glad that things worked out great for you!


----------



## chriscollins (Dec 19, 2007)

Got mine, but they wouldn't let me add it via chat... I had to call. Although the India support was quick and accurate this time.

Thanks for the tip guys.

Chris


----------



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Got mime today. Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## manny07 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine not mime.... sorry about that


----------



## btrain (Nov 16, 2006)

I currently have my bill bundled with Qwest, can this apply to me?


----------



## Vicsguy (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice deal!

CSR indicated it is good through January 2010 though the notation on my account is "one year".


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

To me Cinemax isn't worth 2 cents since they started censoring their movies. The December 23rd showing of "Cat People" on MoreMax was missing one of the first scenes where the guy was first morphing into the black leopard. Whether Cinemax cut the scene out to save time or to keep the religious right happy, its totally unacceptable for a subscription movie service to be cutting up the movies they show, that's TBS' job. I have subscribed to them for years as I have the other "premium" services, but I canceled Cinemax and even if I got a two cent offer, I wouldn't take it. I saw this movie several times on The Movie Channel in the 80's and they didn't edit it even back then. I can't believe Cinemax is doing this now. The worst part about the whole thing is how many other movies have they edited that I've never seen before and wouldn't know the difference? You can't trust them.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

aramus8 said:


> To me Cinemax isn't worth 2 cents since they started censoring their movies. The December 23rd showing of "Cat People" on MoreMax was missing one of the first scenes where the guy was first morphing into the black leopard. Whether Cinemax cut the scene out to save time or to keep the religious right happy, its totally unacceptable for a subscription movie service to be cutting up the movies they show, that's TBS' job.


The religious right (which I am a member of) may not like some movies that Cinemax, Showtime or any other premium subscription channel shows, but there is nothing that anybody can do about it because it is a premium subscription channel. It is not commercial supported. And I seriously doubt that Cinemax or any other service like it cares what the Right (or anybody else) thinks about them. They care about their subscriber numbers. That's it. And I would find it rather shocking if Cinemax is sensoring their movies considering that overnight they become Skinamax.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

MLBurks said:


> And I would find it rather shocking if Cinemax is sensoring their movies considering that overnight they become Skinamax.


It does get a little risque after midnight, doesn't it?
Worth every penny I pay for it (pun intended).


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> And I would find it rather shocking if Cinemax is sensoring their movies considering that overnight they become Skinamax.


That's the most frustrating part of the whole thing is that they'll run a half hour of some bimbo bouncing up and down on a guy, don't worry she won't get pregnant, they're not really having sex, and they turn around and edit out a scene from a legitimate theatrical release. I did write them on this, no response.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MLBurks said:


> The religious right (which I am a member of) may not like some movies that Cinemax, Showtime or any other premium subscription channel shows, but there is nothing that anybody can do about it because it is a premium subscription channel. It is not commercial supported. And I seriously doubt that Cinemax or any other service like it cares what the Right (or anybody else) thinks about them. They care about their subscriber numbers. That's it. And I would find it rather shocking if Cinemax is sensoring their movies considering that overnight they become Skinamax.


Too bad it's not STARZ. I had to remove it, because my bill would have been too high having tp pay $20.00 for HD.


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

got mine last night via chat ..already had autopay and added paperless billing..
funny that a person has to find out about these deals via forums instead of from Dish..i get no shortage of stuff from them about siging up a friend but a good deal like this is kept well hidden


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh...
I'm glad I stumbled upon this!
I just called Dish-India, and got the deal...until 2010!
Hell, it works for me...even if I just watch it late at night.....:nono2:


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

nneptune said:


> Oh...
> I'm glad I stumbled upon this!
> I just called Dish-India, and got the deal...until 2010!
> Hell, it works for me...even if I just watch it late at night.....:nono2:


no ****..i havent watched Cinemax since I had via cable back in th e80's ..aside from the late night soft porn they used to show some good obscure horror and foreign flicks. Seems the bad soft core porn has been upped since then along with a lot of HBO throways. Anyway for 2 cents i wont complain much further


----------



## DarkBeer (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone successfully signed up for this deal even though they had Cinemax within the last 6 months? I had the 3 months of free Cinemax/HBO/Showtime as a new subscriber, and we're only in our 4th month of service. Tried signing up via online chat and was denied because we had the Cinemax service within the last 6 months. Just wondering if it is worth my time to try playing CSR roulette, or if there is some other angle I should be trying to take to get this offer?


----------



## bigfoot15236 (May 6, 2006)

Just added the paperless billing and already had auto pay Cinemax penny a year great deal


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Speaking of after hour shows, us on the left coast have these shows smack in the middle of dinner time, quickly learned not to venture into this channel at that time, and only record them and watch while kids are not around.

One question, I have watched some similar shows during Showtime and maybe another free preview events, but never noticed an AO rated show shot in HD. On Cinemax there are a fair amount of HD soft porn, is this unique to Cinemax?

I never found those shows worth extra money for but since it is free... I was surprised the wife was more excited by the HD AO shows, she made it a point of educating me what was fake what was real, I agreed to learn.

The truth is she was just so happy I found this one for free for her, she has already packed the 622 HD full of recorded movies.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jacmyoung said:


> The truth is she was just so happy I found this one for free for her, she has already packed the 622 HD full of recorded movies.


Sounds like you're ready for the EHDD. Prices are pretty good right now.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Sounds like you're ready for the EHDD. Prices are pretty good right now.


I have the 2nd 622 to fill up but until E* allows moving EHDD between my 622's I hesitate about adding EHDD.


----------



## j wherley (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like too get this offer, but have been denied untill after my work order has been completed! I am scheduled [JAN 29] to be upgraded to two 722's and what ever else they think I need!! I have tried three or four times to get them to turn it on and they say not untill Jan. 29!! JW


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I got this deal last night for .01. CSR said it can be extended to 1/31/2010.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I was denied because I had Cinemax in the last 6 months (part of my free movie package when I signed up but cancelled after the free trial period). Anyway, the CSR Chris K. said I can't get it. When I said that didn't seem very fair, he asked "anything else"? Guess not, chat session closed. Geeze.


----------



## DarkBeer (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris K was the same online CSR I had. Must be a killjoy :|

I'd think the primary motivation for Dish would be to eliminate mailing bills, and also setup for auto-pay to ensure timely receipt of payment. Apparently they'd rather give Cinemax away to people that haven't had it in the last six months. I guess that makes sense to someone.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

Just signed up. Took about 5 minutes, when I hung up the phone, Cinemax HD was blue and good to go.


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

I just happened to call dish about my bill. the CSR from India told me about the Cinimax offer. I just could not believe that would give it away. I thought I was not understanding her correctly.
I called back and hooked up with a tech support person, they are here in America. She said that was a new deal they are doing. I had auto pay so they turned them on for me.


----------



## Tubbie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm...I may be screwed. I signed up with AT&T/Dish Network and my satellite fee is bundled with the rest of the contents (high speed and local phone service). Anyone else out there sharing this same scenario and got the deal?

...And due to the recent rain pour in the SF Bay Area, my 110 is down (no HBO and no local channels). Bummer.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow.. Thank You all for this information. I was already signed up for auto-pay, but had no idea about this offer. I opened a chat and they set me up in 5 minutes...

Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I kept putting it off expecting there to be a catch. Finally called. Couldn't figure out how to do the online chat which would have been better. Hard to understand her, but I am supposed to be set up also! A penny a month for the next 2 years is a good deal since I already had both paperless billing and autopay.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It's even better than you think.

It's a penny a year for the next two years.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

tonycpsu said:


> I just noticed this deal posted to the slickdeals forums:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=692260
> 
> ...


i just signed up also on dish website,chat feature..very easy


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

First CSR I contacted said that the deal does not apply to those customers with the "America's Everything" package. I can't comprehend a policy of not treating the best customers (long term, HD, DVR, multiple receiver, AEP) at least as well as all other customers. I can appreciate the fact that the CSR that I spoke to was not informed. Has anyone else with AEP had any luck getting this deal?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

marcuscthomas said:


> First CSR I contacted said that the deal does not apply to those customers with the "America's Everything" package. I can't comprehend a policy of not treating the best customers (long term, HD, DVR, multiple receiver, AEP) at least as well as all other customers. I can appreciate the fact that the CSR that I spoke to was not informed. Has anyone else with AEP had any luck getting this deal?


Isn't Cinemax *included *in the AEP?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, but they want the price break that we are getting from this deal. Unfortunately, it is designed to get people who don't have it already - so I think he's outta luck.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Yeah, but they want the price break that we are getting from this deal. Unfortunately, it is designed to get people who don't have it already - so I think he's outta luck.


But, aren't they getting a much better deal than we are? It's costing us a whopping $.01/year for something that they get for free.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

marcuscthomas said:


> First CSR I contacted said that the deal does not apply to those customers with the "America's Everything" package. I can't comprehend a policy of not treating the best customers (long term, HD, DVR, multiple receiver, AEP) at least as well as all other customers. I can appreciate the fact that the CSR that I spoke to was not informed. Has anyone else with AEP had any luck getting this deal?


That's because Cinamax is in the AEP Package. Therefore you're subscribed to Cinamax.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tonycpsu said:


> I just noticed this deal posted to the slickdeals forums:
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=692260
> 
> ...


I just got the deal. One more HD channel added!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

having the AEP (paying the most for everything they have) will not allow me to do it....so nice to see that they truly care about the environment by going paperless...it's more of a promo for max


----------



## DarkBeer (Dec 29, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> having the AEP (paying the most for everything they have) will not allow me to do it....so nice to see that they truly care about the environment by going paperless...it's more of a promo for max


Agreed, it is a promo for Cinemax, not really a push for going paperless. After 2 attempts with online chat, and an email to [email protected], the answer is the same for me: "You can't have this because you've had Cinemax within the last 6 months". As such, I will continue to have them mail me a bill, and I'll send the payment when I want.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> having the AEP (paying the most for everything they have) will not allow me to do it....so nice to see that they truly care about the environment by going paperless...it's more of a promo for max


More of saving E* some labor, printing and postage cost, and more reliable payment through auto pay.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah i already have autopay....just would be nice to see that the customers that subscribe to their biggest package could also qualify for promos


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Why would an everything customer want to pay an extra penny every month to get what they already have! I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

jkane said:


> Why would an everything customer want to pay an extra penny every month to get what they already have! I don't understand what the problem is.


Umm...the promo is Cinemax for .01 if you go auto pay and paperless billing...I wouldn't be paying an *extra* penny, i would be paying *only* a penny for Max....which if able to...would save about $10 a month.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

jkane said:


> Why would an everything customer want to pay an extra penny every month to get what they already have! I don't understand what the problem is.


An AEP customer would hope to lower their bill by getting Cinemax for a penny. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jkane said:


> Why would an everything customer want to pay an extra penny every month to get what they already have! I don't understand what the problem is.


Me too. Some people to complain over silly stuff like this.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I just got the deal. One more HD channel added!


It looks like since everyone is getting Cinemax for a penny, I will have to go back on my prevcious statement about not letting customer service have my credit card number and go ahead and get the dang channel! God only knows what they will charge me too much for this time!


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

racton1 said:


> It looks like since everyone is getting Cinemax for a penny, I will have to go back on my prevcious statement about not letting customer service have my credit card number and go ahead and get the dang channel! God only knows what they will charge me too much for this time!


I've been with autopay for 2+ year and never ever had a problem....


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

Just worked for me; I set it up over chat with a CSR.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Ahhh! One of the many benefits of membership in DBS Talk. Signed up yesterday. Less than 5 min. on the phone and about 10 min. later the channels lit up. Pretty sweet.

John


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Me too. Some people to complain over silly stuff like this.


AEP subs pay roughly $10 per premium...so if we were able to get the discount by going paperless and auto pay...we would save roughly $10/month....i'm not sure why complaining about that is silly.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> An AEP customer would hope to lower their bill by getting Cinemax for a penny. Why is that so hard to understand?


Of course MLBurks is correct. I should have made it clear I guess. I would like to see them shave a few dollars off of my bill. Clearly this is a Cinemax drive and not a paperless drive.


----------



## bordeauxboy (May 18, 2007)

Worked like a charm. 

Thats one more HD channel; I've got my monthly price per HD channel I actually watch down to $2!


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

OK I just added up the 250 pak and all the movie channels. 250-$52.99, HBO-$14.99, Cinamax-$12.99, Shotime-$12.99, Starz-$12.99 = Total-$106.95. 

America's Everything - $89.99

total savings - $16.96

this is without HD or locals. Does the Everything pak include locals?? If so that is another $5.99 in savings. total of $22.95.

either way you add it up you are already getting a great deal for EVERYTHING. I do not pay for any movie channels as I hardly watch them so it is a waste of money for me to get the everything pack. Dish decides to offer me Cinamax (the least subscribed movie channel) for $0.01 a year for 2 or 3 years to get me hooked on it. Coo,l I'll take some savings. Those with the Everything pack already get the great deal for the product they want and/or can afford. 


p.s.
I would want $10-$12 taken off my bill to if I was in your shoes, lol


----------



## Milleruszk (Apr 12, 2005)

I just signed up for the Cinemax deal for the 2nd time in 2 days. The first attempt was via "live chat" on the DishNetwork website. I was told by the CSR that everthing was OK. That I should sign up for Auto Pay on the website and we were good to go. I asked her when Cinemax would be available to me and was told that it would take 15 minutes. I waited overnight and still no Cinemax. I called this time and spoke to a CSR who signed me up for autopay and updated my account to include Cinemax. I checked and I am receiving Cinemax. 

Why isn't this promo advertised on the website? Both CSRs that I had contact with seem to be aware of this promo. Seems odd that this promo is being handled as a "semi" secret.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

falcon241073 said:


> OK I just added up the 250 pak and all the movie channels. 250-$52.99, HBO-$14.99, Cinamax-$12.99, Shotime-$12.99, Starz-$12.99 = Total-$106.95.
> 
> America's Everything - $89.99
> 
> ...


yeah, what they do, is if you have all 4 premiums, they cut the price down to $10 each...the savings is why i signed up for the AEP.. they sell the Max promo like they are "going green" or something with the paperless thing...except for those who already have the station...then they don't care about "green"...lol


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

I signed up for this deal yesterday. I spoke to the rep about it (I think in India).. and she did NOT say that it expired... she did say the following.....

That as long as I have paperless billing AND autodraft payment on a credit card.. that I would autorenew Cinemax (and all Cinemax channels) for $.01 per year. She clarified that it would 'renew' every year.. and did not mention a 24 month term out.

I thought that was odd.. because I started the conversation saying I would like to get the paperless statement / autobill deal for Cinemax for the two year deal. She advised me, in fact, corrected me, that it renewed for $.01 and did not expire. That didn't seem crystal clear.. but thats what I got out of the call on 1/5/2008.

Maybe it does. Maybe it doesn't.. but for $.01.. and I was already doing autodraft.. and I already look at my statements online.. I didn't see this as a loss and arguing about 24 months or forever for free.. seemed fairly irrelevent. Its a good deal either way... however I will go back to a paper statement if they start charging me.

They did advise however that if I went back to paper statements OR if I took off autopay.. it would charge unless I cancelled Cinemax.. and it would be a $5.00 fee for the programming change.

Its definetley a legit deal.. and I picked up about 4 or 5 channels of Cinemax channels.. including the HD Cinemax. SWEET!! This is a MUST DO offer from dish that all DBStalk members should take advantage of.


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

GHWisc said:


> I signed up last night. I have 2 years. CSR told me that as long as I continue autopay and paperless billing it would stay at .01 per month. I'm not sure if there is a limit. He said that if I would ever cancel either of those programs prior to canceling the Cinemax I would be billed for all of the past monthly Cinemax charges from day one. He said that if I need to cancel the autopay or paperless billing I should be sure that I cancel Cinemax first. Then it would be safe to cancel any of the other two programs. Try to remember that in two years :0


I believe this is EXACTLY what I heard on 1/5/2008.. that its .01 for the 1st annual renewal... and then .01 per month to renew after that. I don't have a problem with that either!

Great deal here... I believe this is the flavor of this deal that they are offereing now...


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

aramus8 said:


> To me Cinemax isn't worth 2 cents since they started censoring their movies. The December 23rd showing of "Cat People" on MoreMax was missing one of the first scenes where the guy was first morphing into the black leopard. Whether Cinemax cut the scene out to save time or to keep the religious right happy, its totally unacceptable for a subscription movie service to be cutting up the movies they show, that's TBS' job. I have subscribed to them for years as I have the other "premium" services, but I canceled Cinemax and even if I got a two cent offer, I wouldn't take it. I saw this movie several times on The Movie Channel in the 80's and they didn't edit it even back then. I can't believe Cinemax is doing this now. The worst part about the whole thing is how many other movies have they edited that I've never seen before and wouldn't know the difference? You can't trust them.


I don't think Cinemax is sensoring there movies. Please.. have you ever turned it on after 11pm? I think they grabed the edited version of that movie.. which was in wide release before the directors cut. I don't think you got editied on purpose... and certainly not with the intent that cinemax is worried about the religous right.... thats comical!!... and frankly... blaming everything on the religous right sounds about as credable as Hillary blaming her failing bid for presidency on the Religous right. It actually has to do with the fact she has a squelchy nasty face and voice to match.. and nobody wants to put up with that for four years.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

lets not get the political talk going in here guys


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Not available to ATT/Dish subscribers


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> I had started a thread on this last week and no one seemed to be able to get it.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=111929
> Sounds like the CSRs finally have the info. Interesting that they told me it was for 3 months when I got it. I was already on autopay so now I am getting both Cinemax and Starz for free although Starz requires sending for a rebate after 3 months.
> 
> ..Doyle


I have a question.

I was wondering how do you get the $40 Starz rebate if you do both of these offers at the same time? Because you need 3 copies of 3 months' bills that show you have Starz but you can't make copies because you have paperless billing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Fox Mulder said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I was wondering how do you get the $40 Starz rebate if you do both of these offers at the same time? Because you need 3 copies of 3 months' bills that show you have Starz but you can't make copies because you have paperless billing.


Do you have a printer?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Do you have a printer?


Yeah I do.

But I've never used dishnetwork.com though. I don't like putting personal information over the Internet in general because I currently do not have a good antivirus program on my computer. But I might take that chance with the Cinemax offer.

Okay so the bill I can view through dishnetwork.com looks exactly like the paper bill I get every month with all the breakdowns of the different fees?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Fox Mulder said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> But I've never used dishnetwork.com though. I don't like putting personal information over the Internet in general because I currently do not have a good antivirus program on my computer. But I might take that chance with the Cinemax offer.
> 
> Okay so the bill I can view through dishnetwork.com looks exactly like the paper bill I get every month with all the breakdowns of the different fees?


It is actually a PDF file print exact copy of the printed bill. I not only print it but save it. But some people are having problems with the web site. It works perfectly for me.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks to the OP for posting this. I did the online chat and it was done in less than 2 minutes. CS Rep knew exactly what I was talking about and made the change immediately.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

butters said:


> Thanks to the OP for posting this. I did the online chat and it was done in less than 2 minutes. CS Rep knew exactly what I was talking about and made the change immediately.


I emailed customer service concerning the Cinemax deal and she said to call customer service. She knew about the deal but she brought up the 18 month commitment. She said autopay or 18 month commitment to get the penny deal!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

racton1 said:


> I emailed customer service concerning the Cinemax deal and she said to call customer service. She knew about the deal but she brought up the 18 month commitment. She said autopay or 18 month commitment to get the penny deal!


Play a little CSR roulette. The deal, as you know, is paperless billing + CCAP.


----------



## tick221 (Jan 12, 2008)

Question about Autopay, is it done when the statement is released or on the actual due date

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Auto pay is executed on the day the payment is due.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Play a little CSR roulette. The deal, as you know, is paperless billing + CCAP.


I called customer service and told her I wanted to sign up for auto pay and the Cinemax deal. She looked at my account and said I don't qualify since I had Cinemax in the last 6 months. I told her that was a mistake. I had signed up for the 100 channels, locals and the premiums free for 3 month, but you started charging me for the premiums and I called and cancelled them. I told her I never got to watch Cinemax, She said I dint know that! She said hold on and let me check into it. I accidentally hung up on her with my cell phone. I called back and got a csr from overseas and he said no problem. I just had to pay my current bill and use auto pay and paperless billing. I said ok and he said you will get Cinemax in 10 to 15 minutes. I said great and I did get it.

He didn't mention anything about a renewal just that it would be a penny for a year.

I think though that I have made a mistake in doing this because my next bill will be wrong. They have never gotten it correct. I have always had to contact [email protected] to get anything done.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

racton1 said:


> IHe didn't mention anything about a renewal just that it would be a penny for a year.


I believe it automatically rolls over into the second year for $.01 as well.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Just signed up via chat. This is what the chat rep told me:

To be eligible to receive Cinemax for the next 12 months for just a penny you have agreed to sign up for AutoPay with Paperless Billing. You will continue to receive Cinemax for 12 months for a penny until January 31, 2010 as long as you keep AutoPay with Paperless Billing. If you remove AutoPay with Paperless Billing you must call within 30 days to remove Cinemax from your account to avoid the $5 downgrade fee and to avoid paying normal price for Cinemax programming. Annual Cinemax for a penny does not package with other premium channels, such as HBO, Showtime, or Starz.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry about still being skeptical but anyone here have this deal for a month now and you've gotten your monthly bill showing the Cinemax? What does your bill look like online now? 

On Page 2, under Detailed Charges, under Current Charges, what does it say for Cinemax? Is it 0.01? Has anyone gotten a "mistake" like it says $155.88 (price for a full year of Cinemax) or $12.99 (monthly Cinemax price)?


----------



## hchadj (Jan 18, 2007)

I have Dish service through my phone company (Embarq) in a bundle deal. Embarq does have an option for paperless billing. Was wondering if anyone with Dish through Embarq has tried to get this offer. If so were you able to get the deal?


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

When I log into my Account, at the "At a Glance" page in the My Programming it says:

...

International or 
A La Carte or Add-ons: 1 YR CINEMAX PENNY OFFER, LEASED RECEIVER FEE, DISH Network DVR Service Fee


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

theoak said:


> When I log into my Account, at the "At a Glance" page in the My Programming it says:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


No, I'm talking about under "My Billing" not "My Programming". Click "View My Bill". Then click, "Would you like to view a copy of your monthly statement? Please Click here 
(Recommended for Broadband users)." That's your monthly bill. Now go to Page 2 under Detailed Charges.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry, considering I just signed up. I will not see anything, if anything, till my next statement ... in a month ...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Just to note it, since this was supposed to have expired in January, I just did the online Chat and asked about this and they signed me up with no problem. Same deal: 1c per year for Cinemax and it auto-renews the second year for another penny.

I already had AutoPay w/ paperless, so no change at all for me except for the penny.

She was a bit confused though. Said it was a penny for the year, but then said my new monthly bill would be $43 (and I currently pay $42.99). So, whether or not it is per year or per month, I really don't care.

Also, someone in this thread mentioned also getting the Top-200 plan for that same deal. (I just have the Top-100 now.) I asked about this, and she said "Ok, I've taken care of that change too." But, when I tried to confirm what she meant, she didn't seem to understand the question and just repeated that my new monthly bill would be $43.

So, I guess I'll see if just Cinemax or Cinemax plus the Top-200 kicks in. I assume just Cinemax, but we'll see what she did.

- John...


----------



## puglady (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone had luck getting the 01. Cinemax deal while subscribing to HBO? I asked about this deal when I signed up for autopay last week so I could get dvr advantage. I currently have a free promo of Cinemax and HBO which started when I signed up for service in Jan. The csr I spoke to last week said the 01. Cinemax deal could not be bundled with HBO. HBO will kill the deal and I would be charged the full amount if I keep HBO.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

puglady said:


> Has anyone had luck getting the 01. Cinemax deal while subscribing to HBO? I asked about this deal when I signed up for autopay last week so I could get dvr advantage. I currently have a free promo of Cinemax and HBO which started when I signed up for service in Jan. The csr I spoke to last week said the 01. Cinemax deal could not be bundled with HBO. HBO will kill the deal and I would be charged the full amount if I keep HBO.


I had a friend have this happened when they changed their package. They lost the free HBO.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

I must say _Thank you_ to this forum for making me aware of the deal. Had no idea when I signed up for Cinemax at the beginning of February. I had already signed for Autopay and Paperless billing so all I had to do was call and they changed the promotion. That allowed me to move from the Top 100 to Top 200.

Thanks for all who mentioned it!


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I also wanted to say thank you to the thread starter, everyone else who posted in this thread and this message board (since I saw this offer first on this board) for the Cinemax deal. 

I got it in late January (because I thought it would expire on Jan. 31 but glad to see other people still getting it). 

So thanks again, you guys rock.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Can someone confirm whether or not there is some Top-100 to Top-200 promotion also then? I've seen it mentioned a couple of times, but it isn't really clear.

I'd much rather have Top-200 for a penny than Cinemax actually. Is that an option?

- John...


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I just noticed this thread.

Is this offer still valid? I have noticed "expires 1/31" disclaimer but thread still seems to be active.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, see my post from yesterday where I posted just to tell people that it IS still active since I just signed up for it myself yesterday.

- John...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BNUMM said:


> I had a friend have this happened when they changed their package. They lost the free HBO.


I've got Cinamax for 1 cent. The CSR said I can reup in January again.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to try again for this 1 cent cinamax deal when I get my april bill. I was on the free 3 month HBO/cinamax deal which I cancelled when the three months ran out. I was told I have to wait 6 months after that to get this deal but I will keep trying and hope I get a CSR that gives it to me.


----------



## tdutcher (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to the people on this thread!! I signed up yesterday (March 26) using the email link on the contact us part of the Dish website. I was already on paperless and autopay, and I got a reply email and Cinemax including HD is active.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Annual Cinemax for a Penny promotion is valid until 01/31/10. That means as long as you have Autopay w/Paperless Billing, you will renew the annual package (at a savings of $142.99 over normal annual rates for Cinemax) for a penny until that date. If your subscription comes up for renewal in 01/10, you will still renew, and keep Annual Cinemax for a Penny until 01/11.

There is no such promotion to go from AT100 to AT200. However, with DDA, it's $39.99 for AT100, $49.99 for AT200, and $59.99 for AT200 w/AT250 Bonus Pack.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> If your subscription comes up for renewal in 01/10, you will still renew, and keep Annual Cinemax for a Penny until 01/11.


3 years? I read some allusion to that here and there in these threads but I didn't think that was true.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

As long as you signed up before 01/08, you got 3 years for 3 cents. Anytime between 02/08 and 01/09, gets 2 years for 2 cents. After that, well, you get the picture.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

clarkbaker said:


> I don't think Cinemax is sensoring there movies. Please.. have you ever turned it on after 11pm? I think they grabed the edited version of that movie.. which was in wide release before the directors cut. I don't think you got editied on purpose... and certainly not with the intent that cinemax is worried about the religous right.... thats comical!!... and frankly... blaming everything on the religous right sounds about as credable as Hillary blaming her failing bid for presidency on the Religous right. It actually has to do with the fact she has a squelchy nasty face and voice to match.. and nobody wants to put up with that for four years.


Trust me! They don't edit a thing!:lol: :lol:


----------



## soccermom3 (Mar 31, 2008)

I called them today and the rep. told me I did qualify even though I had just had the free cinemax for 3 months which I cancelled at the beginning of March. She took my credit card no. and all and told me I had to make my payment first before I could get the promo. The payment isn't due until April 14 but I went ahead and paid it so I could get the promo. Then at the end of the call she told me I had to call back in 10 min. because it was taking a while to process. So when I called back I was told everything was ready and I would be able to view cinemax right away. I waited 30 min. and could not view it. I called again and was told by another rep. that I did not qualify because I had to wait 6 months. I was very ***sed and explained to her that the first rep. assured me I did qualify and even made my monthly payment which wasn't due until the 14th. I told her that I was lied to and if I would have been told from the beginning that I had to wait 6 months I would have waited to call back and I wouldn't have yet signed up for the auto pay. She then told me that she apologized that the first rep. lied and gave me one month free of cinemax. I will then have to wait another 6 months before I can qualify for the promo. Darn!!!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Email [email protected] and tell them about your experience. Tell them that you are now on AutoPay and would not be if you were not lied to about your status for the promotion.

- John...


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Try signing up through the online chat at Dish's website. I was also told "no" over the phone (twice actually) because I had recently had another promo. Then I tried the online chat and got setup with no problems on the first try.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 19, 2008)

mattfast1 said:


> The Annual Cinemax for a Penny promotion is valid until 01/31/10. That means as long as you have Autopay w/Paperless Billing, you will renew the annual package (at a savings of $142.99 over normal annual rates for Cinemax) for a penny until that date. If your subscription comes up for renewal in 01/10, you will still renew, and keep Annual Cinemax for a Penny until 01/11.
> 
> There is no such promotion to go from AT100 to AT200. However, with DDA, it's $39.99 for AT100, $49.99 for AT200, and $59.99 for AT200 w/AT250 Bonus Pack.


They told me it is only good until 1/10. Are you sure it is good until 1/11 cause 3 people at DISH have told me only till 1/10


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

James Bond said:


> They told me it is only good until 1/10. Are you sure it is good until 1/11 cause 3 people at DISH have told me only till 1/10


If the signup is good for a year on 12/31/09, do you really care that much that you wouldn't get Jan 2011 included for the penny? If "IT" is the offer of a year for a penny, Matt's version says you won't continue to get it past the month that you start the service this year (if I read him correctly) in 2010.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 19, 2008)

CABill said:


> If the signup is good for a year on 12/31/09, do you really care that much that you wouldn't get Jan 2011 included for the penny? If "IT" is the offer of a year for a penny, Matt's version says you won't continue to get it past the month that you start the service this year (if I read him correctly) in 2010.


What DISH told me was you wont get it at all past 1/31/10. There is no rest of 2010 much less one month in 2011. That is what I understood from DISH.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I asked about it in the online live chat on their website and they said I needed to call the 800 number to sign up. I called and the rep took care of it with no problem. He did say I needed to pay my current balance which was due in a few days anyway to sign up for autopay. He said you would get it through December 31, 2010. Not a bad deal.

Do they have a lot of late or deliquent payments by customers to warrant this kind of promotion? I guess they save on the postage by not having to mail out bills.


----------



## Heavy A (Jan 13, 2006)

I just signed up for this deal today.
I'm glad that I check the boards from time to time.
Thanks for the tip everyone.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

Signed up for this offer last night. Worked flawlessly.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

signed up today on the phone! tried online but was told I had to call. Guess I got the right CR. Was told before I had to wait 6 months since I had the free 3 months HBO/CIN deal as a new customer. Checked my bill and it now says 1 year cinamax for a penny and I do have Cinamax in my subscribed channels.


----------



## wkupike2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to chat online b/c I hate dealing with CS on the phone. But for the life of me, I cannot locate live chat anywhere on their website. And so you guys can make even more fun of me, I'm a Technical Support Manager for Microsoft haha. :lol: 

Thanks.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

It is under "customer service" "contact us" on the left hand side it says "LIVE CHAT" with a picture of a woman in the box. I did this and they told me to call the dish phone number but a time before that I was told I did not qualify because I had Cinamax in the last 6 months. Give it a try though


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I just signed up via phone without a problem


----------



## GHWisc (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey everybody. FWIW. I was cleaning up some paperwork and I came across some notes that I jotted down when I signed up for cinemax in Dec . Back then the CSR told me that "Cimemax will be charged the full amount if we do not stay on autopay and paperless billing". I don't have it my notes, but I think she also said we would be charged for all past months received under the $01 plan. At the time I didn't care about her statement since I do not plan to change my billing process or to leave E...But I wonder, If anyone has the Cinemax deal and is about to cancel E, what would happen? Canceling the E service = canceling autopay and paperless billing. Has this happened to anyone? Thoughts????


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cancelling the E* service = cancelling Cinemax. Therefore you wouldn't be charged.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

does anyone know if this deal tied us down to a contract?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

is this deal still going on?


----------



## sat24 (May 28, 2008)

kal915 said:


> is this deal still going on?


yes, I can confirm this. I just got this deal added to my account last (04-27-08) night. It's pretty sweet to get Cinemax on HD - Blood Diamond and Pan's labyrinth looked unbelievable on HD.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Just signed up and got the deal. Went to my acct online and shows the deal as .01 for a yr of cinemax.


----------

